# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Làm thế nào để tự động chuyển ngôn ngữ của trang web mà không cần phải chọn ngôn ngữ???

## damynghebaoan

chào các pro, 

mình đang tạo một trang web có 2 ngôn ngữ (dùng code joomla). ý tưởng về việc chọn ngôn ngữ như sau:
- nếu người truy cập tại việt nam thì trang web sẽ tự động chuyển sang trang tiếng việt.
- nếu người truy cập tại nước ngoài thì trang web sẽ tự động chuyển sang trang tiếng anh.

mình nghĩ là cần tạo 1 tập tin index.htm hoặc index.php, trong tập tin index sẽ có đoạn mã thực thi việc chuyển hướng khi dò ip. tùy nhiên mình không biết viết như thế nào??? hichic

nếu có bạn nào đã làm cái này rồi xin chỉ giáo!

cảm ơn rất nhiều. :innocent:

----------


## 2edu

cái này có vẻ khó nhỉ bởi internet là toàn cầu vậy nên làm sao biết bạn đang truy cập từ đâu và bạn là người nước nào ?

----------

